# Help - Ibook G4 ne démarre pas et ne réagit à rien



## Minnie20 (19 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

Mon ibook G4 PowerPC blanc acquis en Janvier 2006 ne démarre plus et ne répond plus à rien depuis ce w-end. 

Tout allait bien jusqu'à ce que je change ma batterie il y a quelques mois, pourtant pour une sagement acquise auprès de l'apple store. Depuis, le connecteur d'alimentation ne fonctionne que dans certaines positions et l'ordi s'arrête quand il veut, alors qu'il y a 40 ou 60% de charge.

Même problème il y a 2 mois, il a redémarré après un PMU. J'ai tout réinstallé par précaution. 

Depuis ce w-end, j'ai tout essayé: PMU, alt+pomme+p+r, enlever la batterie, appuyer sur le bouton de démarrage, remettre la batterie, etc...

Je ne peux pas démarrer à partir du cd d'installation car l'ordi n'étant pas allumé, il ne rentre pas.

Quand j'appuie longtemps sur le bouton de démarrage, ça fait juste clignoter un peu l'alimentation secteur. 

Alors, HEEELLLLP. 

PS: Suis allée à un centre services apple auj, ils proposent de me dire ce qu'a l'ordi dans 10 jours moyennant 80 , alors merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## Minnie20 (19 Janvier 2009)

Il a fini par redémarrer. J'ai retiré la batterie, débranché le connecteur et attendu 1/2 h avant de remettre la batterie.

Sauriez-vous s'il y a quelque chose à faire, maintenant qu'il est allumé pour le remettre en forme et ne plus avoir ces soucis?


----------



## oflorent (19 Janvier 2009)

Minnie20 a dit:


> Tout allait bien jusqu'à ce que je change ma batterie il y a quelques mois, pourtant pour une sagement acquise auprès de l'apple store. Depuis, le connecteur d'alimentation ne fonctionne que dans certaines positions et l'ordi s'arrête quand il veut, alors qu'il y a 40 ou 60% de charge.



J'ai eu les mêmes problèmes après changement de batterie : résultat, c'est l'adaptateur secteur qui était out of order....


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Janvier 2009)

Possible que ce sois l'adaptateur, teste avec un autre, mais si ça ne l'est pas, c'est peut être la carte d'alimentation (ça coute environ 30) ou pire la carte-mère. Dans ce cas, changé d'ordi te reviendras as moins cher que de le faire réparer.


----------



## Minnie20 (20 Janvier 2009)

1- Effectivement, le contact de l'alimentation n'est pas parfait.

Mais ça peut vraiment causer tout ça?

La personne du Centre Services Apple où je suis allée a essayé avec un autre et devait aussi tenir le barillet pour qu'il se mette au vert (et ça n'a pas suffi pour redémarrer). J'ai plutôt l'impression que c'est la partie qui est dans l'ordi qui déconne.

2 - Depuis, j'ai effectué un hardware test en branchant l'ordi sur le secteur et en enlevant la batterie. (Merci le forum, je ne savais pas que l'un ou l'autre était possible).

Le test me dit que la carte mère et le reste vont bien. Petit Ouf, mais alors que faire?

J'envisage de réinstaller encore, mais en effaçant tout, cette fois. 

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Minnie20 (20 Janvier 2009)

La carte d'alimentation, c'est justement le bout qui est dans l'ordi en face du barillet? Je peux la changer, moi? J'arrive à faire les manips qu'on m'indique, à vérifier les branchements mais de là à ouvrir l'ordi...


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Janvier 2009)

C'est ce que je suspectais dans mon précédant message, oui tu peut là changé toi même (l'iBook G4 est un peu difficile à démonter si on a jamais bricolé un ordi mais c'est faisable sans problème) et ça ne coûte pas très cher (30). Après je ne peut garantir que ça re-marchera ... Faut tester


----------



## oflorent (21 Janvier 2009)

ICI pour aller chercher comment démonter ton IBOOK G4.

ICI pour la pièce.


----------



## Minnie20 (23 Janvier 2009)

Ben maintenant yapuka. 
Merci.


----------



## macpo (29 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'ai rencontré le même problème avec mon iBook G4 Mac OS X version 10.4.

Le truc c'est que je suis un peu novice avec tous les termes techniques que vous utilisez.:mouais:
Bref, j'ai démonté mon iBook. Et maintenant je ne suis pas sûr du DC-In Board à commander.
Le DC-In Board iBook G4 14 http://www.ifixit.com/iBook-Parts/iBook-G4-14-Inch-DC-In-Board/IF184-003
ou le DC-In Board iBook G4 12 http://www.ifixit.com/iBook-Parts/iBook-G4-12-Inch-DC-In-Board/IF183-030

Vous avez compris, je ne comprend pas à quoi correspond le 12 ou le 14.
Merci de m'éclairer un peu.
Pour info sur mon DC-In Board il y a le nombre 30 sur le dessus et l'inscription C10C au dos.(si ça aide)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Octobre 2009)

macpo a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'ai rencontré le même problème avec mon iBook G4 Mac OS X version 10.4.
> 
> ...



 12, c'est pour un iBook 12" et 14 c'est pour un iBook 14", c'est à dire correspondant à ton modèle d'iBook (en pouce, la diagonale de l'écran -> pour le 12" : 12 x 2,54 = 30,5 cm...)

Sinon, il faut lire un peu quand même hein (même si c'est en Anglais), sous la photo du DC in board 12", il est écrit ceci : 





> Please use our ID your Mac page to ensure this is the correct DC-in board for your computer. This DC-in board is only compatible with iBook G4 12" laptops that are model A1054 or A1133 (printed on the bottom of the laptop).


Avec un lien qui aide quand même pas mal et qui t'envoie (c'est vrai il faut cliquer au moins 3 fois) ici : http://www.ifixit.com/Info/ID-your-Mac/140


----------



## macpo (30 Octobre 2009)

Merci Leconcombre Maske.
C'est vrai que là. J'ai tourné en rond pour pas grand chose. 
Enfin, "L'expérience de chacun est le trésor de tous." (Gérard de Nerval)


----------

